

Ask HN: What do you guys think of Kiip? - martinshen

Kiip just launched and I don't think it's that scalable (due to the difficulty of app integration and advertiser acquisition). Anyone else have an opinion?
======
JonLim
Why would you say it's difficult to integrate into the app?

I think it's an interesting business model and I'd love to see how it plays
out. The one thing I'd be worried about is being constantly bombarded with
promotions (as a gamer) as I get my achievements.

It's complicated to scale up though - you definitely need to have enough games
and advertisers on the system to make it worthwhile.

Definitely want to see how it plays out.

------
minalecs
Scalability and acquisition is not going to be a problem, this startup is well
funded and probably won't have any issues with either of these. What I find
the bigger problem is that ads can be expected at intervals, but to directly
tie them to the quality of the game, I find the more difficult proposition.

